# Mods? Whats going on?



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Why is it mods can advertise non TT related stuff yet other members cant? Dont we pay a membership fee for a reason? :evil: 
1 rule for one and 1 for others? NICE ONE :roll:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Bikerz said:


> Why is it mods can advertise non TT related stuff yet other members cant? Dont we pay a membership fee for a reason? :evil:
> 1 rule for one and 1 for others? NICE ONE :roll:


Hi, Don't know which post you mean, but there are no membership fees for TTF, only TTOC.
Hoggy.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Mine was removed as was a PC item, yet KM powel has Amazon vouchers on there :roll: [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Gerry-TT (Jan 27, 2009)

Cant they make a non TT sales area?


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Cant they have rules and stick to them rather than being power mad hypercrits?
Yes they will probally delete this but I know for sure Im not the only one after reciving a few PM's about this! Speak up people, tell them what you think about this miss justice!


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

I can see vouchers, mobile phones and holidays on the first page alone 

But surely it is all to our benefit if we can buy/sell things like that :?:


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

What?! I thought we were allowed to sell non TT items? There are a few phones on there right now.....

Said mod sold their camera on here last week


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Bikerz, Think it was because you have linked it to Ebay & it was not a TT related item. Its in the rules. Nothing to do with being a TTOC member. Can't read you Ad, so hope I'm correct. Apologise if I'm wrong.
Hoggy.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Exactually. So why has mine been removed and said its not a TT item?

The ones that arnt TT related are by mods or admins your notice, one rule for one and one for another!


----------



## Daz8n (Sep 22, 2009)

Think if you had advertised whatever it was you were selling direct on here rather than linking to eBay you would have been fine.

Daz


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

You can sell non TT related items directly, but you can only link to an eBay auction if the item in the auction is a TT item. KMP is selling vouchers direct, so inline with the rules for everyone.

Was your advert a link to a non-TT related item on eBay?


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

If I remember correctly mate, the only thing that was on your ad in the for sale section was a link to ebay. No info at all about what you were trying to sell. I think that is what the MODs had a problem with.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Er ok. I understand now, but I dont see why?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Bikerz, Have seen your new Ad for PC, You haven't stated a price. Ad will be removed again. Time to edit Ad.. Hoggy.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Done very quaickly after checking rules. :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Bikerz said:


> Done very quaickly after checking rules. :lol:


Hi Bikerz, Well done. :lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

Ha! There you go. Yeah, only direct ads on here with a price are allowed. It's a good rule, stops people taking the mick and playing people off each other


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Agreed. But dont see why you cant link ebay adds?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

glad your happy now and it would be preferable if you didn't use sweeping statements about mods please

thanks Paul

I'm moving this to Off Topic now as its not TT related :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

elrao said:


> You can sell non TT related items directly, but you can only link to an eBay auction if the item in the auction is a TT item. KMP is selling vouchers direct, so inline with the rules for everyone.


Exactly. Bikerz, you were linking to eBay items that were non TT related. As per rule 4, which I copied & pasted into the edit of your post Bikerz.

Care to apologise now for your incorrect public rant against me and also the mods?


----------

